# .902 to .905 upgrade - flash in recovery



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

This is a link to the zip to flash in recovery to upgrade .902 to .905. You must be on .902 to use this.

Reports are that .905 radio file is even better than .902.

Good news - this is now in SOAK testing!

http://adf.ly/9PQ3q

additional link: http://droidrepo.info/the-repository/viewdownload/10-bionic-stock-files/67-bionic-902-to-905-upgrade-file


----------



## mrlolli (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you! I am safestrapped with eclipse on the safe side and .902 on the unsafe side. Should i just wipe then flash this on the unsafe side?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## kipland007 (Sep 29, 2011)

We have to be stock to flash correct? What's the best way of doing this in anyone's opinion. It's been a while since I flashed anything new and I can't remember how I did it last time.


----------



## noobz2men (Apr 5, 2012)

what mr. lolli said. I am also on eclipse 902 based safe side and stock rooted 902 on unsafe. May have frozen an app or two but I can fix that with TIBU. Is a full wipe and flash the recommended process for us?


----------



## jpnestel (Sep 26, 2011)

Any answers yet guys. I wanna update my wife's phone. She has safestrap too


----------



## mrlolli (Mar 15, 2012)

Nothing yet...but im ready to take the plunge even though i know i will catch crap from the wife if i brick it haha...wouldnt be the first time...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## eye__dea (Feb 15, 2012)

Follow this guide...http://www.droidhive.com/forums/index.php?/topic/918-59905-leak-for-droid-bionic-updated-662012/


----------



## noobz2men (Apr 5, 2012)

Perfect, exactly what I needed. Thanks.


----------



## mrlolli (Mar 15, 2012)

Well i just went to the link that eye_dea posted, followed that, then re-rooted with motofail because petes didnt work. Then i reinstalled safestrap and finally installed eclipse v3 from http://eclipserom.com/vforum/showthread.php?2618-ROM-Bionic-Eclipse-v3-0-6-5-12 and everything has gone without a hitch. Thanks for the help!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Is this the actual OTA test or was it pulled from Cheesecake?


----------



## mrlolli (Mar 15, 2012)

The one from the droidhive link was pulled from cheesecake. Even though that one and the one draexo posted have different names, the file size is the same...so would it be safe to assume that they are the same file?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

darkstarsinner said:


> Is this the actual OTA test or was it pulled from Cheesecake?


This is the Cheesecake. Nitro33 the developer says the .905 radio handles better and is worth the upgrade from .902. It could very well end up being the OTA or it could end up like .904.

This IS the file from DroidHive. I just posted it here.


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Well I can confirm that the 905 is actually out for soak testing. I received my notice today but had to reflash my phone to get it and after I did it wouldn't show anymore.


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

.905 leak is now in soak testing!


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Has anyone been able to revert back to .902 from this? I was just curious in case there is a problem

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

I did. .902 will reflash smoothly. Waiting for my official 905 test to push again.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Found out that does indeed revert

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

bigmook said:


> Has anyone been able to revert back to .902 from this? I was just curious in case there is a problem
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Yes. I have gone back and forth thrice. Mainly to get rid of Safestrap, but it also took me from .905 to .902


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

I moved OTA .905 to my sd if anyone needs. (I'll upload to your drop box,etc). It wouldn't flash for me (status 7 and build prop errors) but I didn't try to flash back to 902 stock or anything to get it to work. I thought I was stock and had stayed that way on unsafe side. No biggee. Will wait for working ics leak.

(P.S. I don't feel like I'm beholden to soak test secrecy since Verizon released info.)

Sent


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

That's awesome. I might have to get with you later since my update didn't save and I couldn't get it re pushed.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

marleyinoc said:


> I moved OTA .905 to my sd if anyone needs. (I'll upload to your drop box,etc). It wouldn't flash for me (status 7 and build prop errors) but I didn't try to flash back to 902 stock or anything to get it to work. I thought I was stock and had stayed that way on unsafe side. No biggee. Will wait for working ics leak.
> 
> (P.S. I don't feel like I'm beholden to soak test secrecy since Verizon released info.)
> 
> Sent


I also had that status 7 error. To get rid of it, I had to go back to stock .902. Status 7 error while flashing basically means you changed something in stock that was preventing you from flashing the OTA.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks. I think it may have been Swype because I uninstalled to upgrade, but there were probably other things I did too. Anyway, rsd'd .902 and used my saved OTA .905

I haven't used motofail to root yet but I guess that's next on the agenda.


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

I think Swype was my problem as well. Motofail will root it again.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Draexo said:


> I think Swype was my problem as well. Motofail will root it again.


Thanks. That was the confidence booster I needed  It worked. Guess I should be thinking djrbliss too!


----------



## sytech (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok, I'm new on the Bionic (actually my son has the phone) and we rooted the phone last week and installed safestrap. Our issue is we can't seem to get the update to 905 going. I don't recall the exact error message but it fails. His goal was to update to 905 and then install Eclipse 3.0. Right now we have Eclipse 2.2 since we can't flash the 905 file. Do you have a walk through on how to get us to 905?


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

sytech said:


> Ok, I'm new on the Bionic (actually my son has the phone) and we rooted the phone last week and installed safestrap. Our issue is we can't seem to get the update to 905 going. I don't recall the exact error message but it fails. His goal was to update to 905 and then install Eclipse 3.0. Right now we have Eclipse 2.2 since we can't flash the 905 file. Do you have a walk through on how to get us to 905?


Well, I know where there is a walk-thru. I am also told it is not possible as Safestrap breaks ADB, which is needed for .905 update. Regardless, I managed to do it myself following this guide. I am running OTA on UNsafe and the Eclipse 3.0 on SAFE, using Safestrap. Here is the link for the guide to put Eclipse 3.0 on .905 and you can start on .905 or .902. Basically here are two links

http://eclipserom.com/vforum/showthread.php?2687-TUT-N00B-Upgrading-from-Eclipse-2-2-to-Eclipse-3-0-Tutorial - this is entire guide

and http://eclipserom.com/vforum/showthread.php?2618-ROM-Bionic-Eclipse-v3-0-6-5-12/page7 - post #70

I will tell you that the Dev of Eclipse, Nitro33, does not like Safestrap. I plan on loosing Safestrap soon. I have no idea why I wanted to keep the stock Bionic Rom....


----------



## DRX1983 (Oct 19, 2011)

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]The official OTA is out right meow. Just did a check for update and there it was, downloading as we speak.[/background]


----------



## smilepak (Aug 11, 2011)

Draexo said:


> This is a link to the zip to flash in recovery to upgrade .902 to .905. You must be on .902 to use this.
> 
> Reports are that .905 radio file is even better than .902.
> 
> ...


I can't remember if I did update to .905 when it was leaked before. Now I am on CM9 nightly I thinK ICS. So How Do I know if I did .905 or Can I just reflash this even if I am on .905?


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

smilepak said:


> I can't remember if I did update to .905 when it was leaked before. Now I am on CM9 nightly I thinK ICS. So How Do I know if I did .905 or Can I just reflash this even if I am on .905?


I have no idea what to tell you. Check in your About section on your phone and it will tell you your radio version. However, you need to check with the author of the ROM before upgrading the radio file. It could be a big problem.


----------



## galaxyman4g (May 16, 2012)

Could I get this file thanks I'm update my phone thanks for your help

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

